# Larger Size Inverters



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, are larger inverter type (larger than the EU7000) made for the mass market? If not, is there some sort of technical limitation or does the cost just price it out of the market? Very happy with my EU6500. Powers everything we need (excluding a/c and oven) Just interested.

Thanks,


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cost is the big thing.
yea write honda and tell them you are interested in a 25kw inverter gen set!
this is the size most would like for home or biz use.

you can parallel 2 of the 7000is units easy!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Jackruf said:


> are larger inverter type (larger than the EU7000) made for the mass market


There are actually other large inverter generators available at a fraction of the Honda's price:
$3K = https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...TztfQaTzcdFiU5yoqtxoCie8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
$2K = Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor
$2K = Aims GEN6600W240VS 6000W/6600W 120/240V Electric Start Inverter Generator New
$1.5K = Lifan ESI7000iER-EFI 6500W/7000W Digital Inverter Remote Start Generator New


----------



## Nebrasky (Dec 30, 2020)

tabora said:


> There are actually other large inverter generators available at a fraction of the Honda's price:
> $3K = https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...TztfQaTzcdFiU5yoqtxoCie8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> $2K = Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor
> $2K = Aims GEN6600W240VS 6000W/6600W 120/240V Electric Start Inverter Generator New
> $1.5K = Lifan ESI7000iER-EFI 6500W/7000W Digital Inverter Remote Start Generator New


After hooking up my new oscilloscope to the predator invertor generator, I would want to scope out any non-honda generator purchase before actually buying. Note my pictures in the other thread.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Nebrasky said:


> After hooking up my new oscilloscope to the predator invertor generator, I would want to scope out any non-honda generator purchase before actually buying. Note my pictures in the other thread.





tabora said:


> There are actually other large inverter generators available at a fraction of the Honda's price:
> $3K = https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...TztfQaTzcdFiU5yoqtxoCie8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> $2K = Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor
> $2K = Aims GEN6600W240VS 6000W/6600W 120/240V Electric Start Inverter Generator New
> $1.5K = Lifan ESI7000iER-EFI 6500W/7000W Digital Inverter Remote Start Generator New


Tabora, thanks for post. It will be interesting to see real world reviews over time as to how these perform. We still don’t see larger inverters in the 10kw+ range. I presume the cost to manufacture prices them out of market relative to conventional unit?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Being a majority of one. I don't think you see larger inverter generators due to lack of demand. Most of us can get through a "typical" outage with 3-5KW. Also, inverter generators do cost more and investing a lot of money into something that will only see occasional use isn't a wise investment.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea....
i just stack more honda inverter gens if i need real power...
like i have said before.
for the house in the winter i can get by with 900 watts at 125 vac...
summer 3 gens at the honda eu2200is 
or one honda eu7000is gen...
depending on the temps outside...

I am working on maybe doing mini split inverter air con units...
they do more for less power...
still working on that plan for 2022...

I have commercial clients that would buy 25kw inverter gens right now if cat made them!

cost is not an issue for some of these folks...
quiet power is a BIG thing...
as well as fuel.....

right now the tri fuel honda eu7000is units are rocking for them.
and at least they have 3 fuel choices.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Just when I thought I had my sights set on the Champion 100519, I found this thread. That AIMS 6600 Inverter generator is looking _really_ good! I live in suburbia, so the open-frame Champion would have required a dampening cabinet. That costs money & time. OR, I just buy that AIMS generator for a little more and I don't need one. My only question are the guts and engine model. I would still want to try to add a motor snorkel kit to it. Has anyone bought one or contacted the manufacturer before?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

aims is an interesting new comer. 

not sure yet how good the inverter units are...
they look like a yamaha style case. or a westinghouse.

we may try to get one in the service shop and put it through the paces of the HARD TESTING.
yea we can load it hard a heat and cold test the units now.

the inverter tech is now old enough for the first batch of patents to run out...
and they could to have back door engineered a couple of the name brands in china! 

it would be real easy to sneak out an inverter unit out of on of the mfg plants before it is potted!

if they over built the stator with better tech. they could have a leg up!


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I found out it's just another Chinese company (which we knew).
Inverter Generator XYG3500(E)_Xingyue Group Co., Ltd.

It makes me upset knowing it only cost $725, but I'd have to buy 50 of them.
4-stroke 220v 5kva Portable Power Gasoline Generator Price Supper Max - Buy Power Generator,5 Kva Generator Price,Gasoline Generator Super Max Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so is 50 units a full container of them?
and the price is not including shipping....
i bet they only have 500.00 in them at mfg cost per unit. or less.

I would ask for a dealer sample first for evaluation.
then test it hard.
i bet it is not near the power as stated.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I join forums and read reviews so I DON'T have to play trial & error!


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

deleted


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a Champion 100520 open frame inverter generator. I paid $1119 shipped and it is awesome. I had the same thing in a little smaller one I gave to my daughter (100519). The only difference is my new one is the new one is 7000W running with electric start, whereas the the one I gave her is 5000W running, recoil start only. Both have worked perfectly during outages, powering our furnace, fridge, freezer, microwave and some lights. I highly recommend either, but for the extra $200, why not get the bigger one?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

agksimon said:


> I highly recommend either, but for the extra $200, why not get the bigger one?


Without getting into any more details...because bigger generators consume more fuel. If you don't need it, it's wasted.


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

Robh said:


> Without getting into any more details...because bigger generators consume more fuel. If you don't need it, it's wasted.


There is very little difference in fuel consumption between the two, especially for the few hours a year it will be needed. It's great if I decide I want to run both microwaves at the same time and other appliances without having to worry about overload.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

agksimon said:


> There is very little difference in fuel consumption between the two, especially for the few hours a year it will be needed. It's great if I decide I want to run both microwaves at the same time and other appliances without having to worry about overload.


Not an issue as far as I'm concerned either. I have the 100519 to use in fair weather so I don't have to use my 15000W gas hog. I have the big gas hog so I can run my heat pump when needed and use the Champion when I can get by when the weather is mild.
I don't like being cold!


----------

